# Help! Standard poodle male escalating aggression



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Goodness! That sounds alarming. I don't have the background to help, but would it be possible for you to video the behaviour, or very clearly describe exactly what he does ? "attacking us in the backyard " and "Barking aggressively" aren't much help - "Lunging, growling, with his tail straight up", "lunging, growling with his tail between his legs" and "lunging with tail wagging high" are very different behaviours. 

Also - if he's eight, and this started as a puppy - what have you tried? How do you react when he does these things?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes, you need a behaviorist at this point since you have allowed way too many rehearsals of bad behaviors. These behaviors are being reinforced and becoming more strongly fixed with each passing day, starting from when you surrendered in your backyard when he was a pup. You can look on this website to find qualified professionals. https://www.ccpdt.org/ You can also search here. https://m.iaabc.org/ The certifications from both of those organizations are good and both have search tools to find people near you.


----------

